

Q&A with someone successfully employing the 400 $1-a-day projects approach - dood
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/a74ba/not_an_adsense_millionaire_but_i_make_upwards_of/

======
dood
Interesting as this guy seems to follow a similar approach to that suggested
in the recent popular post, "How to become rich even if nobody is following
you on Twitter" [<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1107828>]

